# Freelance Graphic Artist/Designer



## benjamite323

I am looking for a freelance graphic artist that has at least 5 years experience, able to bring my ideas to life, prompt return, and a good portfolio. I also need someone who is versatile and not just able to create one style of art. Experienced with web design, logo design, and t-shirt design. Where is the best place to look and advertise to find someone reliable?


----------



## miktoxic

you need to post this here:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/


----------



## johnleisenberg

Check with the Alumni Offices at schools like the School of Visual Arts, they have placement services.


----------



## NeilVarneyDesign

I'm a newly unemployed t shirt artist for about 15 years. Freelancing now, I do have a facebook and a linkedin page if you want to see some of my work. My name is Neil Varney.


----------



## dlac

Please move your post to referrals and recommendations at which point myself and several others can offer services..
dlac


----------



## sben763

dlac said:


> Please move your post to referrals and recommendations at which point myself and several others can offer services..
> dlac



The OP can't post there yet. You have to have 15 post. I recommend going to the members introduction page, introduce yourself. 

Just be careful who you deal with though. I purchased a piece of "original artwork" from a member on the site. Printed it and discovered its not original, just a altered artwork. I only printed a few shirts and had plans to do a large run as the few shirts I did print there was a lot of interest. I will post the print I did and then will come back and add a link to show you how I found out it wasn't original.


----------



## sben763

I'll keep looking for the other print but I found it on a website as a example of being printed on Marakami S mesh. They had just changed the background some.


----------



## miktoxic

it's amazing how people just join the forum without reading the guidelines and rules.

like buying a electronic appliance, plugging it in without reading the manual.


----------



## mahabub

Freelancer graphics designer is s good profession. A designer can earn a large huge number of money. Thanks.


----------



## dlac

A lot of artists, screenprinters and others use some clip art to create their designs, including myself, but I always advise my customers of same and also explain the royalty issues, if any.. most of us can change these images enough to a point where they are hardly recognizable to most.. I can also do original drawn art, just at a higher price than just building something for them for a 24 piece run.. It tends to be about the customers need s
dlac


----------



## mahabub

Now at present there are a lot number of designer are available. In the online marketplace designers are waiting for doing clients works. Thanks.


----------



## Stefano

NeilVarneyDesign said:


> I'm a newly unemployed t shirt artist for about 15 years. Freelancing now, I do have a facebook and a linkedin page if you want to see some of my work. My name is Neil Varney.


The link to your FB page isn't live - check your PM for this forum.


----------



## miktoxic

*Default Rules on Self Promotion, Link Dropping, Sales Posts and Service Request Posts*
T-Shirt Forums is a place to discuss the business of t-shirts and to share information about the t-shirt industry.
The forums are not a place to advertise or promote your own t-shirt business or build your link popularity. Please do not offer your own products or services in the forum threads (with the exception of the Referrals area where members are specifically looking for paid services).

Please also note that the forums are generally not a place to post looking for a graphic designer or t-shirt printer. You can find and review great t-shirt printers in our new business directory at Printer Listings.com. Because of our "no self promotion" rules, we tend to stay away from these type of service request posts that usually encourage people to make sales pitch type posts. The exception is the classified section of the forum for members with 15 posts or the service referrals section for members with at least 1 post.



these rules are posted on the top of each forum page, on the top of the reply boxes. for people not to see them............uh?


----------



## benjamite323

Hello Tim,

I am not sure why you continue to post that this is not a place for referrals on this post. When I originally posted this post I was new to the site. I am not sure if it was you or another person that advised me in this same post to use the referral section. I have since (immediately) posted my inquiry in the appropriate section. I understood perfectly the first time and have not posted another thing in this forum concerning any referrals or resources. I apologize to you and everyone in the forum for making this grievous mistake. It was an honest mistake because I did not understand the setup at the time and was only attempting to find some answers, not create conflict or break rules. Thank you for everyone who posted to provide any information that may be useful to me. If there is a way to remove the original post from this forum I will remove it immediately.


----------



## miktoxic

benjamite323 said:


> Hello Tim,
> 
> I am not sure why you continue to post that this is not a place for referrals on this post. When I originally posted this post I was new to the site. I am not sure if it was you or another person that advised me in this same post to use the referral section. I have since (immediately) posted my inquiry in the appropriate section. I understood perfectly the first time and have not posted another thing in this forum concerning any referrals or resources. I apologize to you and everyone in the forum for making this grievous mistake. It was an honest mistake because I did not understand the setup at the time and was only attempting to find some answers, not create conflict or break rules. Thank you for everyone who posted to provide any information that may be useful to me. If there is a way to remove the original post from this forum I will remove it immediately.


my follow up post wasn't to you but the people that saw your post and decided it'd be a great place to put up their self-promotional info.

sorry if you thought it was intended for you.

i know a lot of people just come on here and post without looking at the rules and guidelines BUT i don't know how the founders of the board could make it more clear seeing as it is the first thing at the top of the page and pasted in bold above the reply box.


----------



## dlac

Tim, not my first rodeo, I am just thrilled that you have nothing to do day in and day out but police the forum. Rodney and I have had vast conversations about these very issues. For the most part I adhere to the rules very carefully, however my gripe has been, If we are going to enforce these rules it needs to be forum wide and enforced. I bend the rules once in a while to stay competitive with others who continue to flat out ignore the rules especially in the graphics and design help, which I have long believed is very confusing to all, especially new members who do not take the time to read the rules. Have suggested many times that we have new area designated for freelance artists to reply to folks sepcifically looking for art... I see no way to really control this and send people to a semi hidden area called referrals and reccomendations.. but at least this gives you some reason to continue to post your message..
dlac


----------



## Stefano

In reading through this thread, I saw that the OP was duly thrashed and redirected to the appropriate section of this forum. There was only *one* self promotion message that I saw and he was thrashed and redirected. So how long must the dead horse be beaten and re-beaten? Just wondering ...


----------



## sben763

I don't think the forums rules is the biggest problem. There is a comment about changing artwork so it not recognizable. If you don't own the graphic or the rights to reuse it any % of change of to hide it is wrong. There are several types of licenses. 1. You can reuse the graphic in your designs as long as your the one printing and selling to a product to a customer whether it be retail or a custom design. This is the most common license. It does not allow you to sell a design to someone else so they can have it printed. If your only selling the design and not producing a product then you are reselling someone else's work. There is some that have a license that allow this but is not typical. Most violate the license. I have had some tell me well I didn't know, ignorance is no excuse when your in the business. 

Using someone else's work that you don't have the rights to is not a Graphic Artist but more of a Con-Artist. 

I don't mind paying for my graphics when I don't have time to create them myself. What does aggravate me is when I am sold someone else's hard work that they got nothing for or my work is ripped off. Trust me if I find my work I will pursue that person. What is aggravating is if someone steals your $80 bike the cops will charge the person with the bike. If someone steals your hard work you spent 8-10 hrs or more creating even at $25 hr $250 value you have to take the to court. 

I understand times frustration as it seems that the same guys are the ones always offering their services when they should be PM the person with their contact info and at the same time let the person know next time to list I the classified/ referral section which is what I do if I respond offering services to a post.


----------



## dlac

sbren Well once on gets to thousands of posts one has to assume he or she has been around and this is not there first rodeo.. I was a member of Dynamic Graphics from 1988 until the time they quit about 2003.. Liquidlibrary, Jupiter Images, on and on.. currently I buy and sell on Canstockphoto using the name Hobie (cat we rescued) Here is the latest posting of their rules.. I have never used a free clip art site.. I try to always modify (Edit hOWEVER YOU WISH) so as to make the customers art different.. One of us is not understanding what I wrote.. I wish I had more time to post so I would look and sound as professional as yourself but I keep pretty busy.. Do decent art (not great) but pretty decent for affordable pricing.. Just my $.02
dlac

Here’s what you’re allowed to do:


Edit the file however you wish.



Use the file in printed books, magazines, newspapers and printed advertisements, as long as it’s printed under 500,000* times.



Use the file in an e-book, as long as it's downloaded under 500,000* times.



Use the file in PowerPoint presentations, films, TV programs, YouTube videos, and movies.



Use the file on websites.



Use the file for personal decoration, as long as you don’t give it to others.



Use the file on disposable product packaging.



Use the file in business documents: business cards, letterhead, brochures, advertisements and stationary, as long as they are printed less than a total 500,000* times.

*If you want to print more than 500,000 copies, purchase the "Unlimited Reproductions" enhanced license


----------



## Stefano

dlac said:


> sbren Well once on gets to thousands of posts one has to assume he or she has been around and this is not there first rodeo
> ...
> 
> Here’s what you’re allowed to do:
> 
> 
> Edit the file however you wish.
> 
> 
> Use the file in printed books, magazines, newspapers and printed advertisements, as long as it’s printed under 500,000* times.
> 
> 
> Use the file in an e-book, as long as it's downloaded under 500,000* times.
> 
> 
> Use the file in PowerPoint presentations, films, TV programs, YouTube videos, and movies.
> 
> 
> Use the file on websites.
> 
> 
> Use the file for personal decoration, as long as you don’t give it to others.
> 
> 
> Use the file on disposable product packaging.
> 
> 
> Use the file in business documents: business cards, letterhead, brochures, advertisements and stationary, as long as they are printed less than a total 500,000* times.
> *If you want to print more than 500,000 copies, purchase the "Unlimited Reproductions" enhanced license


Hello,
Many of these specifics pertain to printed documentation. The section of Can Stock's licensing agreement that pertains to decorators is:

[You may not] 
"Use the file on a product, whether for resale or not (e.g. clothing, posters, mugs, games, etc.). Unless you purchase a Physical & Electronic Items for Resale enhanced license."

Those licenses start at $50 per image.

- Steve


----------



## sben763

Stefano said:


> Hello,
> Many of these specifics pertain to printed documentation. The section of Can Stock's licensing agreement that pertains to decorators is:
> 
> [You may not]
> "Use the file on a product, whether for resale or not (e.g. clothing, posters, mugs, games, etc.). Unless you purchase a Physical & Electronic Items for Resale enhanced license."
> 
> Those licenses start at $50 per image.
> 
> - Steve


And I willing to bet I cant buy a image, put it in a design and then resell. 


My number of post says nothing, its more about the content of the post. 

Also if you look most of my post are night and weekends. I don't watch much tv, run 2 businesses and help many people Its my form of relaxation instead of watching the TV or sleeping more then 6 -7 hrs a day


----------



## StarDesigns

Stefano said:


> In reading through this thread, I saw that the OP was duly thrashed and redirected to the appropriate section of this forum. There was only *one* self promotion message that I saw and he was thrashed and redirected. So how long must the dead horse be beaten and re-beaten? Just wondering ...


The beatings will continue until morale improves. . . ;-)


Mitchell - Star Designs
Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## Stefano

StarDesigns said:


> The beatings will continue until morale improves. . . ;-)
> 
> 
> Mitchell - Star Designs
> Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


LOL - been a while since I heard that phrase - still just as funny as the first time I heard it!


----------



## NeilVarneyDesign

The email I want to use is [email protected]. Send me an email of what work you need done.


----------



## miktoxic

dlac said:


> Tim, not my first rodeo, I am just thrilled that you have nothing to do day in and day out but police the forum. Rodney and I have had vast conversations about these very issues. For the most part I adhere to the rules very carefully, however my gripe has been, If we are going to enforce these rules it needs to be forum wide and enforced. I bend the rules once in a while to stay competitive with others who continue to flat out ignore the rules especially in the graphics and design help, which I have long believed is very confusing to all, especially new members who do not take the time to read the rules. Have suggested many times that we have new area designated for freelance artists to reply to folks sepcifically looking for art... I see no way to really control this and send people to a semi hidden area called referrals and reccomendations.. but at least this gives you some reason to continue to post your message..
> dlac


good to know we're on the same page.

you're funny.


----------



## Rodney

> If we are going to enforce these rules it needs to be forum wide and enforced.


It is forum wide and enforced.

As I've mentioned many times to you in the past, it is impossible for moderators and admins to see every post. Just like it's impossible for highway patrol to see every speeder.

When someone reports a post, we take care of it right away. If we see a post we take care of it right away.

If we don't see the post, we can't take care of it. Doesn't mean the ones we don't see are "allowed". 

Just because there are speeders going down the freeway without a ticket doesn't mean that speeding is "allowed", just that it hasn't been seen yet.

Thanks @miktoxic for sharing the info about the forum guidelines 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/announcements-site-updates/t35067.html


----------



## Rodney

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------

